
A simple illustration of the use of goroutines and channels in Google Go - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2011/12/simple-illustration-of-use-of.html
======
mdwrigh2
One of the more interesting ways I've seen channels used in Go is a channel of
generic interfaces, and then switching based on the type received.

[https://docs.google.com/present/view?id=df36r82q_5gdq5gzth&#...</a> has an
example of this on slide 15.

